# Create One Stop Fertility MOT



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Whilst I'm still waiting to hear back from Prague (4 weeks and still no response  ) I've been thinking of getting some more tests done to save time and perhaps a wasted journey.

From one of the adds on this site, I was looking at the Create Health's One Stop Fertility MOT in London and perhaps booking in a consultation afterwards to understand the results.

I've had all blood works done on the NHS (though no estriodol or LH as far as I can see) but I think that I need an ultrasound scan.  I'm nearly 40 and, although my periods have always been light they still run for 4 days but seem to be getting lighter and not much more than spotting after day 2.  I've been worrying about my uterine lining and thinking that the scan might help.

Have any of you done the Fertility MOT and consultation?  Was it worth it?


----------

